
Ask HN: Strategy/sites for searching for Internship? - codeNavy
For the people trying to find software engineering internship in US internationally.<p>What is the strategy for searching SE internship?<p>Are there way sites that provide the list of companies that hire interns internationally with good compensation?
======
brudgers
Probably the best way is through your school/department and the companies that
are recruiting. Otherwise, searching companies individually because which
countries they recruit interns from and where they place them creates a
combinatorial explosion.

Good luck.

------
raybb
Using a feed reader and the rss feeds from indeed (for whatever your search
terms are) is a good way to have a constant list of potential places to apply.

